# Baby in a U-Haul?



## RoseDuperre

So, we're moving. Have any of you ever moved with a baby? How are we going to deal with the car seat?

We have to tow our car behind us with a hitch -I'd honestly rather ride in the car being towed and sit in the back seat with her, but I'm told that's not legal. If you're wondering why not drive behind the truck with her in the back seat as per normal, well, a) the car isn't in great shape (it's an 8+ hour drive) and more importantly b) DD barely tolerates an hour in the car unless I'm in the back seat with her, much less 8.

Can a car seat go in the cab of the truck, like one would with a pickup truck? I couldn't find anything on the U-Haul site to answer my question . . .

TIA!


----------



## janasmama

riding in a car that is being towed is illegal. If it became detached from the vehicle that was towing, it wouldn't be able to be navigated. And in the case of an accident, trailers detach and roll quite easily.

As far as the carseat install, as long as there is a lap belt in the center seat there isn't any reason you shouldn't be able to install the carseat. You many want to get one of the locking clips usually found on the back of a carseat just in case it's not a locking seat belt.

FWIW: We're moving very soon also. We've decided on a Penske truck b/c there equipment is usually in much better shape and well maintained. We have found Uhaul equipment to be old and poorly taken care of.


----------



## User101

Moving to family safety


----------



## birdie22

Would it be outrageous to rent another car and drive separately? Something you could rent one-way?

Could you two take a train or bus together?

Does U-Haul rent trucks with back seats? I don't know... just brainstorming.

I'm with you... I wouldn't love the idea of putting the car seat right next to the driver. It just seems weird, KWIM?









You'll definitely want to make sure there's no airbag in that center position.


----------



## Drummer's Wife

Quote:


Originally Posted by *janasmama* 

FWIW: We're moving very soon also. We've decided on a Penske truck b/c there equipment is usually in much better shape and well maintained. We have found Uhaul equipment to be old and poorly taken care of.


this has been our experience too. When we drove from Denver to Albuquerque the Uhaul barely, barely made it. It was awful and shaky and almost died on and off.... there was no working heater or radio and the POS engine was super loud. The driver's side mirror flew off! Luckily we had family driving out here with us so we weren't alone and the kids were in our vehicle.

I'm not sure I'd put a car seat in a moving truck unless you knew it would install correctly and the vehicle would make it w/out any issues.


----------



## mousebandit

We just did a one-evening trip in a uhaul with baby in the middle, and it was great! SHe was SOOOO much happier being up front with daddy and I, and was totally contented the whole time. We double-checked, and the van we got did not have a passenger-side airbag, but we put her in the middle anyways. When my older boys were babies, I just had pickups, and they were always up front with me, and I LOVED that. I was much less distracted because I could see that they were okay, and they were happier because they could see me and interact with me somewhat. I know that it's *safe-ER* in the back seat, but if you factor in everything else, I'd MUCH rather have baby up front with me anytime.

BTW - the uhaul we rented was great - nice, clean, and ran like a top.

Tracey Mouse


----------



## MadameXCupcake

For those of you with Uhaul problems talk to them or email the area field manager with a complaint. My dad is area field manager for the busiest area in the country and as long as the complaint isn't crazy he tries to fix things.


----------



## kamesennin

We moved last year from WA to CA and my 2.5 yr old rode in the front of a huge Penske truck. The truck was in great condition (practically brand new) and it worked out fine. I was hesitant about putting her in the front seat but there was no other option for us at the time. Be sure to get a bench seat--the smaller trucks only have bucket seats in the front and there would be no place to install the car seat. It is legal, I checked--you can put a car seat in the front seat if there is no back seat of the vehicle.


----------



## Annie44

Oh I second the Penske thoughts! Their trucks are almost brand new and well taken care of. When Dh and I moved from NC to Montana he drove a Uhaul and I have NO clue how it made it. (I had to fly home to take care of my mum after some surgery so he was alone.) I was SO mad at him for not stopping to get a new Uhaul. It was SO bad that when he got there the Uhaul guys wouldn't even open the hood for fear it would blow up in their faces. They just junked it and said they were amazed he made it!!


----------



## alysmommy2004

Does anyone know if the Uhauls have airbags? The OPs LO is young enough to need to be RFing.

DH drove a Uhaul when we moved last year and it was a nightmare. I'm amazed that truck even made it the five hour drive. We drove through the night because Timmy didn't do well in the carseat so we wanted him to sleep. The headlights went out at least 5 times during that 5 hour drive. Each time he'd have to get on my bumper so that he could use my lights and then I'd guide him off an exit so we could try to fix them. My car was so loaded up with stuff that I couldn't see DH behind me at all. Freaking Scary. And Uhaul didn't give a crap.


----------



## jenmichelle99

I have had the same experience with junky uhaul trucks. I have really liked Budget, MUCH nicer trucks for about half the cost. However, the one I rented last month had a huge sticker in the middle saying not to install a carseat. I'm not sure why, I didnt find out because it was a short move and DS rode with my mom in her car.


----------



## RoseDuperre

Thanks for your replies, y'all!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *birdie22* 
Would it be outrageous to rent another car and drive separately? Something you could rent one-way?

Could you two take a train or bus together?

We did think about both those things, we just fear it's not practical.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mousebandit* 
We just did a one-evening trip in a uhaul with baby in the middle, and it was great! SHe was SOOOO much happier being up front with daddy and I, and was totally contented the whole time. We double-checked, and the van we got did not have a passenger-side airbag, but we put her in the middle anyways. When my older boys were babies, I just had pickups, and they were always up front with me, and I LOVED that. I was much less distracted because I could see that they were okay, and they were happier because they could see me and interact with me somewhat. I know that it's *safe-ER* in the back seat, but if you factor in everything else, I'd MUCH rather have baby up front with me anytime.

BTW - the uhaul we rented was great - nice, clean, and ran like a top.

Tracey Mouse

This was especially helpful. It's good to know that this is possible! I knew others have to have had this experience.


----------



## Evan&Anna's_Mom

I've never done it in a UHaul or simila, but when DS was born I drove a small pickup with only a bench front seat. DS used to ride next to me, and when there was someone else with me he was in the middle. A little difficult to shift sometimes, but otherwise DS was happy and I enjoyed having him so close. This was an older truck though, so no airbag. Is the middle seat in a hummer probably safer? Yes. Did I feel what we did was unsafe given the alternatives? No.


----------



## Ks Mama

We made a 10 hr move when DD was 6 mo.
DH drove one of the trucks, with car in tow.
I took a plane with DD.
There was no way I'd drive for 10 hrs with a screaming infant.

Can you do this?


----------



## an_aurora

If it's a single cab truck, it will have a shutoff switch if it has a passenger side airbag.


----------



## Lemon Juice

We moved from TX to NH when ds was 17 months (he's 7yrs old today!







) and he sat in the middle and it was fine...long ride..but fine.

Quote:

Originally Posted by janasmama

FWIW: We're moving very soon also. We've decided on a Penske truck b/c there equipment is usually in much better shape and well maintained. We have found Uhaul equipment to be old and poorly taken care of.
We also had a uhaul for that trip and it was awful for that long ride! Awful. When we moved from NH to WA we switched over to Penske (no way those old Uhauls would have made it mid Feb across snowy country land!) So I second or third...the Penske over Uhaul.

Good luck w/ your move and I wish you the best of luck and safe travels


----------



## earthmama4

I moved with a two week old baby about 10 years ago. It was about a 5 hour drive. My husband drove the U-Haul, my sister came along to drive the car that the baby and I rode in. I was able to attend to baby as she drove. It worked out pretty well.

We paid a one-way bus ticket for my sis to get back home (bless her heart). But another option could have been to tow the car behind the U-Haul and rent one for the drive and then my sister could have driven it back. Is something like that an option for you?

If you decide to ride in the U-Haul with the baby, make sure that you are not putting the carseat in front of an airbag which is very dangerous. Many U-Hauls are newer and may have both driver and passenger side airbags which would make putting a carseat up there not even an option.


----------

